# HR10-250 Obsolete???



## SIRIUS_minded (Jan 29, 2007)

Will the HR10-250 become obsolete after the MPEG4 channels are launched? What HD channels will it be able to get? Thanks!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It's already obsolete in the sense that no more are being manufactured. It's true that once DirecTV moves all of their HiDef channels to the new MPEG4 Ka-band satellites, then the HR10 will no longer receive any DirecTV HD channels. But it will continue to receive/record over-the-air HDTV channels if you're using an off-air antenna.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Just because it has ceased production doesn't make it obsolete. It has been superceded by a newer non-Tivo model but will still function with DirecTV for as long as you can keep it working. You won't be able to pick up any of the new HD channels added to the mpeg4 satellites but you will be able to continue receiving all current mpeg2 channels as well as your local OTA HD channels.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

captain_video said:


> Just because it has ceased production doesn't make it obsolete. It has been superceded by a newer non-Tivo model but will still function with DirecTV for as long as you can keep it working. You won't be able to pick up any of the new HD channels added to the mpeg4 satellites but you will be able to continue receiving all current mpeg2 channels as well as your local OTA HD channels.


Not for ever though. The existing HD channels are expected to be moved to the new 99/103 satellites, maybe even as early as 2008. Then the HR10-250 HD will be limited to local OTA.


----------



## SIRIUS_minded (Jan 29, 2007)

Is there a timeline for when and what channels are going to move to the new sats?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

SIRIUS_minded said:


> Is there a timeline for when and what channels are going to move to the new sats?


No, there is no officially stated timeline...

However.... it has been officially stated that all HD content will be moved to the MPEG-4 codec


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

> Not for ever though. The existing HD channels are expected to be moved to the new 99/103 satellites, maybe even as early as 2008. Then the HR10-250 HD will be limited to local OTA.


True, but that still doesn't make the HR10-250 obsolete. You can still use it to receive the mpeg2 non-HD channels from DTV as well as OTA HD channels, which is pretty much all I used mine for anyway, with but a few exceptions. The current standard definition mpeg2 channels aren't going anywhere AFAIK, at least not until the satellites drop from the sky and need to be replaced.

Something only becomes obsolete when it outlives its usefulness. The HR10-250 will still be useful for many years to come. PC's quickly become obsolete because the newer software requires newer and faster hardware for it to run on. That's called planned obsolescence and is what drives the personal computer market. Consumer entertainment electronics are similar but usually have a much longer lifespan. The development of HDTV technology has caused many home theater components to become obsolete much quicker than they normally would, mainly because the interfaces used between equipment has changed rapidly over the past decade or so (e.g. RF coax connections -> line-level audio and video -> S-video -> component video -> digital audio -> DVI video -> HDMI video and digital audio -> HDMI 1.2 -> HDMI 1.3...).


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

200 hours of SD is great. I'll be keeping mine as long as it's working.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

captain_video said:


> True, but that still doesn't make the HR10-250 obsolete. You can still use it to receive the mpeg2 non-HD channels from DTV as well as OTA HD channels, which is pretty much all I used mine for anyway, with but a few exceptions. The current standard definition mpeg2 channels aren't going anywhere AFAIK, at least not until the satellites drop from the sky and need to be replaced.
> 
> Something only becomes obsolete when it outlives its usefulness. The HR10-250 will still be useful for many years to come. PC's quickly become obsolete because the newer software requires newer and faster hardware for it to run on. That's called planned obsolescence and is what drives the personal computer market. Consumer entertainment electronics are similar but usually have a much longer lifespan. The development of HDTV technology has caused many home theater components to become obsolete much quicker than they normally would, mainly because the interfaces used between equipment has changed rapidly over the past decade or so (e.g. RF coax connections -> line-level audio and video -> S-video -> component video -> digital audio -> DVI video -> HDMI video and digital audio -> HDMI 1.2 -> HDMI 1.3...).


You are correct about the HR10-250 being a great MPEG-2 SD DVR (and for OTA), and that MPEG-2 SD will probably be with us for a very long time. It's unfortunate though that some people are going out and buying HR10-250 s on eBay etc without realizing that they will at some point not be able to get DirecTV HD.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

> It's unfortunate though that some people are going out and buying HR10-250 s on eBay etc without realizing that they will at some point not be able to get DirecTV HD.


You do realize that we don't get it now, right? DirecTV only broadcasts HD-Lite and not HD, according to the standards set up for HD broadcasting. The accepted resolution of HD broadcasts should be either 1920x1080i or 1280x720p. DirecTV only broadcasts in 1280x1088i so it's not really qualified to be called High Definition. I would call it "enhanced definition" rather than HD. I'm not sure what resolution they broadcast in mpeg4.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Captain - it still looks darn good to me.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

That's only because you haven't seen the real thing yet. I switched to FIOS and now there's no going back for me.


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

It will be obsolete when D* starts broadcasting on the B Band later this year. I have 2 of them and hope to have them upgraded very soon.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

untouchable said:


> It will be obsolete when D* starts broadcasting on the B Band later this year. I have 2 of them and hope to have them upgraded very soon.


Well, it will always be able to receive/record DirecTV's standard definition channels, and local over-the-air HDTV channels.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Exactly!!!!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

captain_video said:


> That's only because you haven't seen the real thing yet. I switched to FIOS and now there's no going back for me.


I have OTA too, and I honestly can't tell the difference from D*'s MPEG-4 locals and OTA.

And, the HR20's OTA tuner is better too. I now get channels I didn't know existed!


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

> I have OTA too, and I honestly can't tell the difference from D*'s MPEG-4 locals and OTA.


That's good to hear. It sounds like DTV is finally getting something right.



> And, the HR20's OTA tuner is better too. I now get channels I didn't know existed!


I don't have an HR20 so I can't confirm or deny either statement. The HR10 was reported to have a weak tuner but since I'm in an area flooded with stong OTA signals it was never an issue for me.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep - my HR10 definitely didn't pick up what the HR20 is. Amazingly, the HR20 is picking up OTA that my Sony XBR TV's built-in ATSC tuner isn't.

An unexpected surprise.

I love TiVo. Really love it. But the HR20 is nowhere near as bad as I thought it'd be.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I love TiVo. Really love it. But the HR20 is nowhere near as bad as I thought it'd be.


That's been my experience too. I was really gritting my teeth expecting the worst, but after only a day with the HR20, I shut down the HR10 for good. It's not a TiVo, and never will be, but it's fine for my day-to-day use.

And what I like -- I mean REALLY REALLY like about the HR20 -- is the speed. The guide is FAST. The HR10 was pretty unbearable if you ask me. It's actually when I left my standard-def TiVo's active and shut off the HR10. The extra recording space would be nice, but I'd rather have the faster guide ...

I know I can pull the drive and all that, but I plan to put that HR10 on eBay.


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

Wilbur and DMurphy,

Are you having any problems with trick play? I've read many posts, and even a poll on the HR20 side that indicate the HR20 is real lame at FF and jumps forward and back. Do you see problems with that?

I consider trick play a basic DVR function and I know I'm going to be in a world of hurt if I pull my HD Tivo for a HR20 and when we FF we get a frozen frame on the screen.

Also, what about audio dropouts? When my HR10 upgraded to 6.3a and we ran into the FOX dropouts, I downgraded to 3.1x until 6.3b came out. When I watch HD I want the best experience and if the picture is fine but the audio isn't, that doesn't work for me.


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Well, it will always be able to receive/record DirecTV's standard definition channels, and local over-the-air HDTV channels.


I agree with you, I was just saying it's going to be obsolete as soon as the B-Band starts be be broadcasted and the national feeds that are now MPEG 2 got to MPEG 4.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

bto4wd said:


> Wilbur and DMurphy,
> 
> Are you having any problems with trick play? I've read many posts, and even a poll on the HR20 side that indicate the HR20 is real lame at FF and jumps forward and back. Do you see problems with that?
> 
> I consider trick play a basic DVR function and I know I'm going to be in a world of hurt if I pull my HD Tivo for a HR20 and when we FF we get a frozen frame on the screen.


I agree, it's a basic function. But it works well enough for me. Granted, it's not as slick as TiVo's trick play, but it works for me.

The only frustration I have seems to be when watching an MPEG4 feed, it takes a second or two for the ff/rew to start doing its thing. Otherwise, it seems to work fine for me.



> Also, what about audio dropouts? When my HR10 upgraded to 6.3a and we ran into the FOX dropouts, I downgraded to 3.1x until 6.3b came out. When I watch HD I want the best experience and if the picture is fine but the audio isn't, that doesn't work for me.


Haven't had any, and I watch FOX OTA (WNYW - New York) quite a bit. I love House!


----------



## rickyble (Jul 17, 2007)

As of right now you can not buy on the open market a dvr that will record HD OTA. Much less give u the option to move that recorded file to something else and use it or edit it or copy it. It is a real rare find. I m thinking about buying one just for that reason.


----------

